

Ask : Please recommend a beginner's book for LAMP - jarsj

My girlfriend wants to start learning LAMP. The book should be simple to follow and keep her interested.
======
Scott_MacGregor
Save your book money. Here are some links that will get anyone started on
building a LAMP server.

1\. <http://dev.antoinesolutions.com/lamp>

2\. <http://www.howtoforge.com/howtos/linux/centos>

3\. <http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/index.html>

------
tjr
I remember this one fondly:

<http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596005436>

